# Network security questions



## Miguel2013 (Jul 31, 2012)

Will it help avoiding spywares if I block all advertisments domains using the host file how can I do it?

Is it ilegal to make a virus.

is there a website or phone number I can use if I've been hacked?, should I contact my isp first?

I want to view youtube using a proxy how can I anonymize myself with a content based website.


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2012)

I merged the four threads you created into one thread. You will get more input this way.

As far as your questions go, through using a proxy you are anonymous. To avoid spyware/malware, use a program like Malwarebytes or Spybot S&D, or other. 

To report someone, it depends on where you live but it's a good idea to contact your ISP.


----------



## Jeffis108 (Aug 4, 2012)

To block websites with the host file, you need to do the following:

In windows 7, your host file is located in C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc . 
Open the file "hosts" (no extention) with any editor I like notepad2.

Then download or copy a good host file list.  Ive have very good luck with this file.  http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/

Paste the contents of that web page into your host file.  Save it.  Remember there is no extention to the file.

Restart your PC and your all done.


**EDIT  I've even gone a step further to increase the speed of my browsing so that the webpage doesnt send multiple requests looking for the blocked address.  I use a mini webserver on my HTPC called iWebserver located at  http://www.ashleybrown.co.uk/iweb/ .  

In the Hosts file I've renamed all the 127.0.0.1 addresses to point to the IP of my internal webserver.  This causes the website you are on to actually get a responce from your server but it gets a blank page instead of no responce.  I've noticed my websurfing speeds increase dramatically this way.


Hope this helps.
Jeff


----------



## Jetster (Aug 4, 2012)

There is no Internet police. So don't worry about reporting anything. Maybe to your antivirus company. Also there is really no anonymity on the Internet. So are you using Linux? Tell use a little about your security?


----------



## Miguel2013 (Aug 4, 2012)

Jetster said:


> There is no Internet police. So don't worry about reporting anything. Maybe to your antivirus company. Also there is really no anonymity on the Internet. So are you using Linux? Tell use a little about your security?



I thought hacking someone else was ilegal, I was hacked in 2010 I still want to find out who it was as they installed a rootkit that I couldn't remove for months.


----------



## Irony (Aug 9, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> I thought hacking someone else was ilegal, I was hacked in 2010 I still want to find out who it was as they installed a rootkit that I couldn't remove for months.



"To make any kind of sense of it, I need to go back three two  years. Back to the night the pain started.”

-Max Payne


----------



## Miguel2013 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have specific questions and I've like specific answers if you would.


----------



## Irony (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't have an answer for your questions, but I imagine that it would be very difficult to find where your rootkit came from if even possible; in which case the chances are diminished even more at this point, considering it's been several years.


----------



## Wozzer (Aug 15, 2012)

Irony has it spot on. It'll be practically impossible for you to find out who did it.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wasley said:


> Irony has it spot on. It'll be practically impossible for you to find out who did it.



ok I won't pursue who did it but I want to be ready for next times it happens, that's why I wanted to know if hacking someone was ilegal and where to report it.

Don't forget my other questions if I can use a proxy server with javascript support and if making a virus was ilegal.


----------



## Irony (Aug 16, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> ok I won't pursue who did it but I want to be ready for next times it happens, that's why I wanted to know if hacking someone was ilegal and where to report it.
> 
> Don't forget my other questions if I can use a proxy server with javascript support and if making a virus was ilegal.



I don't think there are any laws against making a virus if that's what you mean. And there are no internet police, as Jetster mentioned earlier. I would just say get some decent antivirus. As far as proxys I know nothing about that.


----------



## Wozzer (Aug 19, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> is making a virus was ilegal.



Creating viruses isn't illegal. Deploying viruses with intent to steal or damage someones property is.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not sure I can say this in a way that will not offend you. So excuse me if it sounds offensive. Being "hacked" is rare these days. So is getting a virus. Odds are you opened the door and invited them in. It was most likely and invasive script you got by downloading something or clicking on a crappy web site. 

Please don't expect the government to protect you. We don't need to give up anymore rights so take some personal responsibility for your internet browsing. Its one of the last truly free frontiers. The government is just chomping at the bit to regulate it. 

Do use common sense when browsing. Use a reputable Antivirus like Kasperski, a quality Router and for Gods sake don't use Limewire or any other crap p2p programs for pirating software. 

We all occasionally get hit. So backup often and learn to format. Its the only way to be sure


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 19, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> Will it help avoiding spywares if I block all advertisments domains using the host file how can I do it?



Yes, but you would have to override EVERY IP. This could be time consuming and fill up your hosts file quickly.



Ubuntusario said:


> Is it ilegal to make a virus.


Making a Virus I don't believe is illegal, but how it is implemented and how it works could be.



Ubuntusario said:


> is there a website or phone number I can use if I've been hacked?, should I contact my isp first?



You are responsible for keeping your network and the devices on it secure. I don't think the ISP will really care unless they're the ones getting hacked.



Ubuntusario said:


> I want to view youtube using a proxy how can I anonymize myself with a content based website.



Youtube is a fairly high-bandwidth site. You're going to have trouble finding a good proxy that won't take hours to load a video. Youtube is pretty secure considering Google runs it now, so I wouldn't even bother.



Ubuntusario said:


> I thought hacking someone else was ilegal, I was hacked in 2010 I still want to find out who it was as they installed a rootkit that I couldn't remove for months.



Digital trespass is a crime in the US, but I think you're going to have a hard time trying to prove that in court and that assumes the hacker isn't out of the country like in China (which they love to try to do to me. )



Wasley said:


> Creating viruses isn't illegal. Deploying viruses with intent to steal or damage someones property is.


+1: Bingo.


----------

